# Can i shoot .200 spine arrows at 70lbs?



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

Cut it long and say 200 grain point? Maybe. Why would you want to?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Forget about the spine for 3d. 

Cut it to the rest and point weight it as much as possible to hit the speed you want.

I shoot 60# with my 150 spine arrows cut 28.25" and 105 grain points and they do better than "fine."

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Yup lots of guys shooting gold tip shafts that are stiff. My triple x's were better than the other 27 series shafts i tried. my .300 spine 22's at 60lbs shoot better than any shaft i have put through my bow. Yet they are too stiff. You dont have to shoot them long with a heavy tip to try soften the spine. Cut them to your length and use a 90-150gr tip.


----------



## Rut Addiction (Dec 11, 2008)

Im a firm believer that "too stiff" a spine is a misconception carried over from the finger shooting days of archery. If anything, A higher FOC achieved with moderate point weight is more important IMO. It's hard to argue with success. Lots of top 3d archers tearing up the courses with .150 spine GT triple X's!


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Can't argue with facts. I do not shoot heavy spined arrows, but know lots of "Top in their class" shooters that do. I have seen some great looking arrow flight from a 26 1/2" .150 spine arrow with 125gn pt. They also grouped well at 50yrds.


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

I shoot Gold Tip Pro X Cutters at 70 lbs 365 gn with 100 gn points. They shoot awesome at 305 FPS.


----------



## psesupra24 (Apr 24, 2012)

awesome that makes me feel much better thanks for all the input!


----------

